# My First Russian



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I was looking to buy a nice, slim dress watch but was put off a bit by the prices of the Tissot LeLocle that I fancied. On a whim i thought I'd look at the Russians and came across this Poljot. Now I don't know much at all about Russian watches, but I liked the look of this and thought I ought to have at least one Russian in my collection. Here are the seller's pics



















The seller describes it as follows:

Russian made, extra slim dress watch Poljot 23 jewels. Case chromplated, stainleass steel back, 42 mm long, 35 wide, extra slim. Dial black with gold hands and markers, central seconds. Movement 23 jewels, caliber 2209, incabloc, serial number 828858, First Moscow Watch Factory. Excerlent extra fine to mint condition, working precisly, new genuine leather band.

I'm waiting for it to arrive and will post again when I receive it but I'm hoping that I will like it - if not I will sell it on. Does anyone know this model? Grateful for any info you can let me have.

Rob


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nice looking watch Rob, if you do a general search for Poljot De luxe, Sekonda Deluxe & Sekonda 23 jewels you should find some info although some searches may be duplicated









& these LUCHs on ebay appear to be the same basic model as yours 120129212564 & 120129239662


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I've got a small collection of them, they are so slim they fit comfortably under the (rather tight) cuffs of my work shirts.

Light, comfortable, understated and very accurate.

There are a few variants; e.g. chrome/gold cases, black/blue/gold faces, roman/arab/baton hour markers; so you might find yourself owning more than one









Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes I remember my first Russian, was young then

and nice watch too


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello Baryboy,i have two slim poljot watches,one black face one white,you will not be disappointed with it they are a very classy looking watch

bowie.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Some lovely watches pictured here.I can only agree with whats already been said,the Poljot slim watches are one of my favourite Russian watches,i have several and have never been dissapointed with there accuracy and robustness,and they look really good on the wrist and considering todays fashion for huge watches are quite refreshing.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)

this one isn't main, but from auction, but take a look:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They are nice Rob, I have had a few of those super slim Poljot's, they wear very "large" on the wrist, I'd like another.

I have a Tissot Le Locle, recently obtained from Phil, it is not by any stretch of the imagination, slim.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Here's my Luch on a couple of different NATOs. I find that leather straps tend to look somewhat lost due to the slimness of the case. The NATOs give it a bit of lift.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

MarkF said:


> They are nice Rob, I have had a few of those super slim Poljot's, they wear very "large" on the wrist, I'd like another.
> 
> I have a Tissot Le Locle, recently obtained from Phil, it is not by any stretch of the imagination, slim.


When I said slim, bear in mind I usually wear divers. The Seiko BM is a good size watch, and the O&W M5 is quite small, so I'm sure it's relatively slim. Just like I am slim relative to say, a sea lion or a walrus.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> Just like I am slim relative to say, a sea lion or a walrus.


Or Jase


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Just like I am slim relative to say, a sea lion or a walrus.
> ...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Watch arrived today and I am quite pleased with it. I'm not sure if I would have preferred one with a gold coloured case as the gold hands and posiition markers seem a little bit odd against the steel case, but I'm sure I will live with it.

One thing I will not live with, though, is the strap which is the usual piece of poo. This will have to be changed soon for an extra long leather strap - I think that black will be the obvious choice but if anyone has a better suggestion I would welcome it - preferably with photographs.

Rob


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> I was looking to buy a nice, slim dress watch but was put off a bit by the prices of the Tissot LeLocle that I fancied. On a whim i thought I'd look at the Russians and came across this Poljot. Now I don't know much at all about Russian watches, but I liked the look of this and thought I ought to have at least one Russian in my collection. Here are the seller's pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice watch, must look great with a suit....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iloper,

Nice to see you again mate.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Iloper,
> 
> Nice to see you again mate.


glad to be back


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Just like I am slim relative to say, a sea lion or a walrus.
> ...


So you thought you could dis me while I was away eh?









Your just jealous of my big bones


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

These are cracking watches; I think that they use the 'ultrathin' 2209 movement, which was made in two flavours by both Poljot and Luch, the former being of better quality...

This was an award winning and innovative movement, and mine are still running well.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/lofiversion...php/t21966.html from a few weeks ago discusses the use of this movement in Sekonda watches.

Like the black dial very much...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Havig ahd it for a while now I notice it's running fast - about 4 minutes a day. It's not the end of the world as I tend to time my watches by the news on the radio, but I'm sure this could do better. Is it easy to adjust? I am deadly with a cocktail stick, by the way.....

Rob


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Havig ahd it for a while now I notice it's running fast - about 4 minutes a day. It's not the end of the world as I tend to time my watches by the news on the radio, but I'm sure this could do better. Is it easy to adjust? I am deadly with a cocktail stick, by the way.....
> 
> Rob


If you have a steady hand it's pretty simple, take the back off and you'll see a wheel revolving back and forth, powered by the hair spring. You'll see a '+' and '_' markings on the movment over the spring. Just slide the pointer towards the '-' to slow it down. As to how much, it's trial and error...

Be very careful! If you push down instead of around, your cocktail stick will go into the hairspring. Trust me. I know this.



Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Some thing classy about those Poljoyt dress watches-mmmm


----------

